# Grasfrosch oder Springfrosch?



## danyvet (6. Apr. 2009)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!

In meinem Teich wurrlts ja schon ganz heftig, jede Menge Molchis, Krötenpärchen und ein neuer Geselle ist auch da. Könnt ihr mir mal sagen, welche Art von Frosch ich da hab?


----------



## steinteich (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Grasfrosch oder Springfrosch?*

Hallo Dany,

hier findest Du eine BEschreibung des Springfrosches. Weiter unten auf der Seite sind auch Unterscheidungsmerkmale zum Grasfrosch aufgeführt, die da lauten:
"Unterscheidungsmerkmale Grasfrosch :	
* Schnauze stumpf
* Grösser
* Fersengelenk des nach vorne umgelegten Hinterbeins erreicht nicht die Schnauzenspitze"

 aber ob Du die Bestimmungsmethode Deinem Frosch zumuten möchtest?

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## butzbacher (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Grasfrosch oder Springfrosch?*



danyvet schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!
> 
> In meinem Teich wurrlts ja schon ganz heftig, jede Menge Molchis, Krötenpärchen und ein neuer Geselle ist auch da. Könnt ihr mir mal sagen, welche Art von Frosch ich da hab?



Hallo Dany,

auf den ersten Blick würde ich Grasfrosch sagen. Das einfachste Unterscheidungsmerkmal, was du evt. auch ohne fangen erkennen kannst, ist die Bauchseite. Beim Grasfrosch marmoriert beim Springfrosch einfarbig weiß bis leicht beige.  

Gruß André


----------



## danyvet (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Grasfrosch oder Springfrosch?*

Hmmm.....
also, ob der mir jemals seinen Bauch zeigt...und fangen...keine chance, der ist soooo scheu. ich muss mich schon langsam anschleichen, dass ich ihn überhaupt aus 1m entfernung anschauen kann. und mit einem netz...nein, ich will ihn nicht erschrecken.
hab mir die sonstigen unterscheidungsmerkmale bei dem link mal angesehen und bin doch eher der meinung, dass es ein springfrosch sein könnte, obwohl statistisch gesehen ein grasfrosch eher wahrscheinlich ist. aber diese schnauze ist eigentlich nicht stumpf und ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass die ferse weit über die schnauzenspitze reicht (nur so daumen mal pi auf dem foto mit zirkel).
und go go go macht er auch eher als dieses gurren. vielleicht zeigt er mir doch noch mal seinen bauch


----------



## butzbacher (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Grasfrosch oder Springfrosch?*

Wenn er unter Wasser so ruft, scheint der Springfrosch wirklich eher zu passen. Den Kescherschock würde der Frosch ziemlich schnell verabeiten


----------



## danyvet (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Grasfrosch oder Springfrosch?*

tja, das mit dem rufen stimmt nur zum teil, er ruft nämlich nicht unter wasser sondern mit kopf über wasser
hmmm, also vielleicht doch nicht....
übrigens ist heute eine tote kröte im teich gewesen :-( die war wahrscheinlich völlig fertig von den gamsigen männchen, die teilweise zu dritt auf ihr gehockt sind.


----------



## butzbacher (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Grasfrosch oder Springfrosch?*



danyvet schrieb:


> tja, das mit dem rufen stimmt nur zum teil, er ruft nämlich nicht unter wasser sondern mit kopf über wasser
> hmmm, also vielleicht doch nicht....
> übrigens ist heute eine tote kröte im teich gewesen :-( die war wahrscheinlich völlig fertig von den gamsigen männchen, die teilweise zu dritt auf ihr gehockt sind.



Also wirst du den Frosch doch mal fangen müssen, wenn du dir mit der Art sicher sein willst. 

Mit der Todesursache der Kröte hast du wohl recht.


----------



## WERNER 02 (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Grasfrosch oder Springfrosch?*

Hi Dany

Du hast ne Grasfrosch im Teich !!


----------



## danyvet (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Grasfrosch oder Springfrosch?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaub, es ist doch ein Springfrosch und folgendes lässt mich dran glauben:
1: ich hab seinen Bauch gesehen und der ist reinweiß, ohne Flecken (wobei, das steht auf diesem link auch, dass der beim Männchen ohne Flecken sein kann...)
aber:
2: es ist noch immer kein Weibchen da. Ich denke, wenn es ein Grasfrosch wäre, müsste da nicht schon längst eines da sein, denn die sind in so einer Gartensiedlung sicher heimischer als der Springfrosch, der laut meinem Buch eher im Wald lebt. Vielleicht hat ja irgendsoein Dillo diesen Frosch aus dem Wald mitgenommen und ihn bei uns ausgesetzt?

Hier ein Beweis für den weißen Bauch (wobei am Foto sieht man ihn nicht ganz, aber bevor ich die Kamera rausgeholt hab, hat er sich kurz aufgerichtet und mir netterweise seinen Bauch gezeigt  )
Sicher wissen werden wir es nie, er wird nicht sagen, wer er ist


----------



## butzbacher (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Grasfrosch oder Springfrosch?*

Ich würd dir zustimmen, dass es ein Springfrosch ist. Einfarbig helle Unterseiten beim Grasfrosch habe ich in meinen 20 Jahren Herpethologie noch nicht gesehen


----------



## danyvet (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Grasfrosch oder Springfrosch?*

Oho!
20 Jahre Herpetologieerfrahrung. Na, da vertrau ich dir jetzt voll und ganz *ziehmeinenhut*
Übrigens: gestern war er nicht zu sehen. Entweder hat er sich versteckt unter einer Falte, oder er ist aus Einsamkeit gestorben, ausgewandert, was auch immer. Vorgestern hat er sich ja den ganzen Tag keinen cm bewegt, saß mitten im Schachtelhalm (sein Lieblingsplatz in den letzten Tagen). Ganz mager sah er aus. Hab richtig Mitleid. Aber warum ruft der Dodel auch nicht nach einem Weibchen? Er hat bis jetzt nur 3x kurz gerufen, und das sooo leise, dass man es fast nicht hören konnte. Oder er hat in der Nacht gerufen, wenn ich im Tiefschlaf war...
Und komisch find ich auch, dass es bei uns in der näheren Umgebung gar keine __ Frösche gibt, zumindest hört man keine, obwohl einige Leute kleine Teiche habe (meiner ist der größte hier).
Was meint der Herpetologe, ist meine Vermutung, dass ihn jemand vom Wald hier her verschleppt hat, wahrscheinlich? Und deshalb kein Weibchen kommt...?
LG Dany


----------



## butzbacher (14. Apr. 2009)

*Re: AW:  Grasfrosch oder Springfrosch?*

Das mit dem "Hut ziehen" muss nicht sein. Kommt darauf an, wie weit der Wald weg ist. Gras- und Sprinfrosch rufen ja sehr leise, keine zu hören ist da kein sicherer Nichtnachweis. Es kann aber auch gut sein, dass er von selbst angewandert ist und du im nächsten Jahr oder später auf einmal noch mehr __ Frösche hast. Ich hatte diese Beobachtung selber an einem kleinen durch einen Naturschutzverein selbtsgeschaffenen Tümpel im Wald bei Dresden. 3 oder 4 Jahre war nichts darin und auf einmal hingen Springfroschballen im Wasser.


----------



## danyvet (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Grasfrosch oder Springfrosch?*

hmmm....also der nächste richtige Wald (Lobau=Laub- bzw. Auwald) ist gute 5 km entfernt. Nadel- oder Mischwald mindestens 15 km (oder noch mehr, quer durch Wien).
Falls er es bis nächstes Jahr überlebt :beeten wär das echt nett, wenn noch zumindest ein zweiter (weiblicher) Frosch käme.

Jedenfalls hätt ich niiiiiiiieee im Leben dran gedacht, dass ein Teich sooooo faszinierend sein kann. Warum hab ich den nicht schon viel früher "gebastelt"? Vor ca. 20 Jahren hab ich schon mal angefangen, ein Loch zu graben. Der wäre aber eh viel kleiner geworden, als der jetzige. Na, vielleicht doch gut, dass ich ein paar Jährchen gewartet hab


----------

